# Bump up your fats, icecream is on the menu...it's official!!!!!



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Just seen a report on 'This Morning' about infertility (other threads here talking about it too) and fats from an American Study, that said we should be ditching low fat drinks and foods and going for whole fat produce instead. Whole milk is better for fertility that low fat, something to do with oestrogen. And guess what we can have 2 scoops of icecream a week too!!!!!!!!!  Also cheddar! *


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/healthy_eating/article1449806.ece

here is the article in today's times.
very good news!


----------

